

Sikuli is a Python scripting engine with easy image recognition - awaretek

Sikuli is the coolest Python project I have ever seen in my ten year hobbyist career. An MIT oepn source project, Sikuli uses Python to automate GUI tasks (in any GUI or GUI based app that runs the JVM) by simply drag and dropping GUI elements into Python scripts as function arguments. Download at http://sikuli.csail.mit.edu/ I also did this podcast about Sikuli http://media.libsyn.com/media/..._20100124_Sikuli.mp3<p>What do you think?
======
ststrat
I think Redstone Software would be interested to know someone is duplicating
their software Eggplant. Which btw works really well.

~~~
fragmede
Also, vncrobot (www.vncrobot.com).

------
tzury
astonishing, the image recognition lays beneath is a smart strategy when
attempting to solve this kind of problems. I wonder how come this was hidden
all these years

